# Ping Speed?



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just what is that? Have a Garmin 240 and can't find anything about ping in it. Know about sensitivity and scroll speed but lost on the ping. Know there's people here who can help. Thanks


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

rattletraprex said:


> Just what is that? Have a Garmin 240 and can't find anything about ping in it. Know about sensitivity and scroll speed but lost on the ping. Know there's people here who can help. Thanks




it's the speed your signals are returned to your unit and analyzed. In really shallow water you need to turn it down. Otherwise run it at 100% all the time. When in shallow water if you're experiencing bottom loss, most of the time it can be corrected by reducing the ping. It recieves the signal back so fast at 100% in shallow water it just confuses the unit.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I still can't find anything in the manual or in the fishfinder that has to do with ping setting. Maybe it doesn't have one if it does could someone who has one or knows tell me what to look for. I've got everything else figured out on it but that and I'm happy with what it tells me now.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Be aware though! Ping speed set at 100% all the time makes the life of the transducer shorter.By keeping it turned down to 50-75% drastically increases life for the transducer.


----------

